# يوميات مشرف محتاس هههههههههههههههههه



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اول ما قام من النوم لقى الموبايل بتاعه بيرن فلقى الادمن بتاع المنتدى بيتصل بيه

المشرف:اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك لله ......صباح الخير يا فندم

الادمن: خير هييجى منين الخير انت سايب قسمك ونايم ربنا يسامح اللى شار عليا الشورة السودة دى انى امسكك مشرف انت متنفعش حتى تبقى عضو موقوف

المشرف : ليه بس يا فندم دا انا حتى مغسلتش وشى ودخلت على طول ع المنتدى

الادمن : عموما ادخل شوف قسمك ودا اخر انذار ليك ( فهمنى طبعا )

وانتهت المكالمه والمشرف طبعا مضايق وبيقول انا ايه بس ياربى اللى دبسنى التدبيسه دى ماكنت عضو وميه ميه المهم دخل على الرسايل الخاصه بتاعته بقى لقى الرسايل دى

الرسالة الأولى
السلام لكم...
ازيك مشرفنا .. بقولك أنا اضفت موضوع بس معرفش شكله نزل ثلاث مرات بالغلط أحذف أي واحد فيهم .. اللي يعجبك أنت بس احذف

الرسالة الثانية :
مرحب مشرفنا ..... بقلك شوف : في عضو قاعدلي كل موضوع يرد عليا ويهيني قدام الأعضاء ... لو ماسكتوش هعمل حاجه محصلتش.. واقلبلكم المنتدى .. وقد اعذر من بنجر ...



الرسالة الثالثة :
ياااأبو الشبااااااااااااب ألحقني ... كل ما أدخل المنتدى يطلعني بره ... ومش راضي يدخلني ايه الحكاية شكلها كدة الد. بفلوس ....


الرسالة الرابعة :
هاي ياجميل ... يارب تكون مبسوط .. بصراحة شخصيتك عاجباني ولك هيببة في المنتدى بس ياريت يعني اذا عملت موضوع ثبتلهولي ..على فكرة انا زعلانة محدش يثبتلي مواضيعي :10: ( وانا مال اهلى انا محدش بيثبتلك مواضيعك)
دا رده طبعا


الرسالة الخامسة :
ياعم هقلك على حاجة : مش هسلم عليك ولا حاجة انت أصلاُ ماتستاهلش كل ما اعمل موضوع تحذفهولي .. عجيبة والله ...


الرسالة السادسة :
مسائك زي الفل يا سوبر ستار المنتدى ...
بصراحة انا مكسوف منك عايز أطلب طلب بسيط ... يعني انا عايز اعرف ازاي المشرف بيتعامل مع المواضيع و ايه الطريقة يعني بالعربي الفصيح .. عايز الباسوورد بتاعتك اذا تكرمت (ماهو دا اللى ناقص)


الرسالة السابعة :
يا اخي انت زودتها ... شايف نفسك علينا وكل مانكلمك ما تديناش وش .. ياخي الاشراف مش يعني بقيت ملك ... اختشي على دمك بقى .. قال مشرف قاال ...

الرسالة الثامنة:
(من المشرف العام) الشر كله
السلام لك..أخي
الاحظ كثرة الشكاوي من الأعضاء وكثرة المشاكل أرجوا تهدئة الأمور بأسرع وقت .. وان تفعل أي شي لمصلحة المنتدى ... وشكرا ...


الرساله التاسعة
لو سمحت والنبى يا سعاده الباشا فى بنت موجوده على المنتدى ياريت تبقى تبعتلى ايميلها على ايميلى وليك الحلاوة طبعا ( ليه يعنى قالولك عليا فتحها عالم سمسم بوزع ايميلات !!)

ربنا يستر وماضربش فى يومى اللى مش معدى ده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
جامدين يا روزى 
ميرسى على النكت 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههه
حلوه قوي يا روزي
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههه حلوة يا روزي
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههه​*
> *حلوه قوي يا روزي*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههه حلوة يا روزي​
> 
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


 
نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين اوي يا رزي*
*ميرسي  يا قمر*​


----------



## انريكي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

حلوين اوي

شكرا يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## red_pansy (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

احنا كدة فلةةةةةة هههههههههههههه

ميرسى ياقمررررررة ​


----------



## nasa (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووة ميرسى ليكى بس خلى بالك على نفسك


----------



## روزي86 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوين اوي يا رزي*
> 
> *ميرسي يا قمر*​


 

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين اوي
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك يا انريكي

نورتني


----------



## روزي86 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> احنا كدة فلةةةةةة هههههههههههههه​
> ميرسى ياقمررررررة​


 هههههههههههه

نورتي يا عسوله


----------



## روزي86 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلووووووووووووة ميرسى ليكى بس خلى بالك على نفسك


 

ههههههههههه مش تقلقي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههه
حلوين
*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

انتي احلي يا حبي


----------



## zama (30 نوفمبر 2010)

..


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

منور يا زاما


----------



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا روزي

مشكوورة


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا كليمو


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
لا يا عم عضو عادي اسهل
مرسي يا روزي ديما بتجيبي المميز


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتيني


----------

